# Guns



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I have 2 guns I'm ready to part with if any of you are interested. They are as follows:

1: Mossberg 100ATR Youth in .308. Gun is black synthetic, has only had maybe a box through it over the last 5 years that I have owned it. I bought it new for my wife, she didn't like it and it hasn't been shot since. Comes with 1 of 2 scopes, your choice, Cabela's Pine Ridge 3-9x40 or Vortex Crossfire 6-24x50. $250


2: Ruger LCP .380. Gun is in good condition. I have carried it as a backup gun in my pocket for the last several years. It is good for concealed carry when you're wearing shorts or have minimal concealable clothing. It has the crimson trace laser system. $150


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sold.......


----------

